# Lieblingsessen



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

Damits im Thread der Gourmets und Gourmands, in dem wir über alles um zubereiten und essen posten, nicht so untergeht, hier der Thread dafür:

Für unsere vielen
LIEBLINGSESSEN!​


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Ich hab viele, ganz klar eines:
Saure Kutteln mit Spätzle und Ackersalat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Schwäbischer Kartoffelsalat!!!!


----------



## geomas (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*






Kartoffelsalat mit Knackern (die harte Variante, der Fleischer vor Ort macht die weltweit besten ;-))
... zu toppen höchstens durch ein richtig gutes Bauernfrühstück.


PS: Sorry, der Senf stört das Ensemble, sowohl optisch als auch (in diesem Fall) in Sachen Qualität) .


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Sauerbraten mit Spätzle!


----------



## geomas (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Bin ja nicht so ein Gemüsefreund, aber der Winter bietet Rosenkohl UND Schwarzwurzeln. Letztere ziehe ich Spargel definitiv vor. Und Rosenkohl ist ohnehin top.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Frisches, selbst gefangenes Dorschfilet satt, gebraten, OHNE was


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Ich merk jetzt schon - hab zu viele Lieblingsessen..


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab viele, ganz klar eines:
> Saure Kutteln mit Spätzle und Ackersalat!


#6#6#6
Gehört genau in der Kombi auch zu meinen Top 10!
Wobei Nierle noch davor rangieren. 
Schäufele gehören sicherlich auch zu meinen all time favorites,...hmmm, ich glaube ich krieg Hunger!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Saure Nierla mit Spätzle! 
Stimmt - auch meines!


----------



## Welpi (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Eindeutig mein Favorit:

Rouladen mit Blaukraut und Schbädsle :l

...dichtgefolgt von Fleischpflanzerl mit Kartoffelsalat und Sosse


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

hehehe - lauter Schbädslefreunde ;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Im Winter Eintopfgerichte.
Im Sommer gegrillter Fisch mit Mangoldkartoffeln


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Ratatouille ist immer gut


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

1. Leber mit Kartoffelpüre´ und Apfelkompott
2. rheinischer Sauerbraten vom Päd mit viel Rosinen Klöse und rude Kappes
3. Himmel und Ähd mit gebratener Flönz und Leverwosch
und noch viiiiel mehr


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Da ich so gut wie alles esse ist es sehr schwierig.
Gibt vieles. Alles was ihr so postet klingt wie Musik in meinen Ohren.

Grünkohl
Geschnetzteltes mit Spätzle
Lammeintopf
Rinderfilet mit geschmorrten Zwiebel und Kartoffeln
Linseneintopf
Chilli Con Carne

Generell kann man aber schon sagen, dass auch mir Eintöpfe im Winter deutlich besser schmecken.

Könnt mich in so vieles reinlegen. Man jetzt hab ich Hunger.


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Kommt auf den Anlass an...

...und reicht dann von Würschtl mit K-Salat bis zu schönen Braten mit üppigen Beilagen.

Zum Beispiel eine schöner Schweinsbraten mit Krusterl, dunklem Natursaft, Semmelknödel und K-Salat, Krautsalat, Zeller- und Rannensalat. (Sellerie und Rote Beete)

Aber auch eine schöne Hauspizza, oder gute Currywurscht mit echten holl. Fritten... das wird mehr als nur eine lange Speisekarte. Aber Fleisch ist immer mit dabei, oder drin!|wavey:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Geht mir auch so, ist bei mir teilweise Tagesabhängig. Mal hab ich richtig Bock aufn Döner und auch auf nichts anderes in dem Moment und nen anderen Tag denke ich mir "geh weg mit dem Kitt"


----------



## JottU (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

|kopfkrat
Hmm, entweder habe ich jetzt keins, oder zu viele um die hier aufzuzählen. 
Entscheiden kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> 1. Leber mit Kartoffelpüre´ und Apfelkompott


das kannte ich auch noch nicht - mit Zwiebel und Äpfel ja, mit Kompott nicht.


----------



## wattläufer (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Rollmops aus Hering in Hvide Sande geangelt und das Rezept auch aus Hvide Sande.
Fischfrikadellen aus Kabeljaufilet auch nach Rezept aus Hvide Sande sowie Kochfisch in Senfsoße.

Lg Wattläufer#h#h


----------



## banzinator (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Wild in alle Formen und Farben.
Nudeln mit Jägerschnitzel.
Ente mit Klößen.
Schmorkohl.
Steak #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Wild- klassischer Rehbraten mit Spätzle!!


----------



## banzinator (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Nicht immer nur Spätzle :r
Thüringer Klöße, original von Oma


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Beer'n, Boh'n un Speck

Labskaus

und und......................


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Rührei mit Schnittlauch(viel). Fetten Speck mit viel Butter ausbraten bis die Butter fast schwarz wird und dann die Eier drüber. Dazu trockenes Brot um die Butter aufzunehmen.


----------



## Welpi (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Klingt lecker aber nicht grad gesund... für nen Acrolein-Hysteriker nur bedingt geignet...[emoji3]


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Rührei mit Schnittlauch(viel). Fetten Speck mit viel Butter ausbraten bis die Butter fast schwarz wird und dann die Eier drüber. Dazu trockenes Brot um die Butter aufzunehmen.


Bruder im (Fress)Geischde!!!


----------



## el.Lucio (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Lieblingsessen hm, 
da wäre als 1. Tresterfleisch nach alter Tradition zu nennen, gefolgt von einem anständigen döppekooche. :vik:


----------



## Ndber (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Andal schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel eine schöner Schweinsbraten mit Krusterl, dunklem Natursaft, Semmelknödel und K-Salat, Krautsalat, Zeller- und Rannensalat. (Sellerie und Rote Beete)



Kann ich mich nur anschließen#6
a bayerischer Schweinsbraten mit Semmelknödel, Kartoffelsalat und Sauerkraut.... MMHHH gibts bei uns ungefähr einmal in der Woche:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Welpi schrieb:


> Klingt lecker aber nicht grad gesund... für nen Acrolein-Hysteriker nur bedingt geignet...[emoji3]



Was hast du gegen trockenes Brot ?


----------



## bombe20 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Ente, Goulasch oder Rinderrouladen mit Rotkohl und thüringer Klößen. Am besten rohe Klöße.


----------



## Welpi (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen trockenes Brot ?


Nix, solange noch ordentlich Geschmacksträger rankommt [emoji16]...ich mags auch richtig dunkel (Frühstückstoast fast schwarz), aber meine Schwester bekommt da völlig die Krise...da durfen die Pommes nur einen hauch von Farbe haben...


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Schwierig, da es einiges gibt, für das ich hinterm Ofen vorgekrochen komme...

- Graupensuppe
- Erbseneintopf mit Speck, Koch- und Bockwurst
- Rouladen mit Klöße und Rotkohl
- Gulasch mit Nudelns
- Gebratenes Fischfilet mit Kartoffelsalat (Norddeutsche Art )
- Königsberger Klopse
- Kohlrouladen
- zu gegebener Jahreszeit: Grünkohl mit Kassler, Pinkel, Kochwurst...
und - ach so viel mehr...


----------



## Ladi74 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Bratfisch mit Mutters Kartoffelsalat
Kohlroulade
"Kleintierleber" mit Kartoffelpü und Zwiebeln, ohne Apfelzeuchs:q
Kartoffelsuppe (die für Zahnlose:q)
Bei den letzten 3 muss die Maggi-Pulle mit aufm Tisch stehen!

Unter der Woche:
Schnizel mit Spätzle/ Kartoffelsalat  und "Bradesooss"
Fleischpflanzerl
Wurschtsalat mit Bratkartoffeln 
Also, alles Gerichte, die in einer süddeutschen Wirtschaft "immer gehen" und den Monteur am Leben erhalten.:vik:


----------



## LOCHI (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Filetsteak Medium rare! Mit ohne alles...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Hallo,

als bekennender Mittelfranke gibts nur eins: Schäuferla mit Kloß #6 .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Schinkenschnitzel - bei maximaler Hitze in Öl gebraten, bis es außen dunkelbraun ist. Gewürzt mit Salz, Pfeffer und ordentlich Thymian. Dazu eventuell etwas Weissbrot und Majo.

Ente, knusprig braun gebacken, Kroketten, Rotkohl mit Rahmsoße. Alternativ zur Ente auch Rehfleisch, dann aber mit selbstgemachter Soße.

Was bestelltes ist auch nicht zu verachten. Suflaki überbacken in Metaxa, dazu Kroketten und einen kleinen Salat (wo ich mir aber nur den puren Salat, Schafkäse und mal paar Bohnen rausfische). Könnte ich fast jeden Tag essen...

Hauptsache Fleisch...darf nur kein festes Fett haben. Gemüse eher eine kleine Beilage bei mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Schnizel mit Spätzle/ Kartoffelsalat  und "Bradesooss"


#6#6#6


----------



## bombe20 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

potenzielle lieblingsessen:
meine omi hat mal tafelspitz gemacht, in einer doppeltkonzentrierten und geklärten rinderbrühe. war unheimlich lecker und lässt sich evtl. auch nachbauen.

eine spezialität meiner oma hingegen war gefüllte pute. die sehnen waren gezogen. ob das biest kolmplett entbeint war, daran kann ich mich nicht mehr entsinnen und müßte meinen vater fragen. die füllung machte sie aus der lameng und ich kann mich sehr genau an geruch und geschmack erinnern. einzigartig!!! sie ist '93 ganz plötzlich gestorben und niemand weiß, wie die füllung geht. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## banzinator (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Aber Maggi. Sorry aber das geht garnicht. 
Kann das auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## bombe20 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



banzinator schrieb:


> Aber Maggi. Sorry aber das geht garnicht.


die frage nach maggi ist eine ohrfeige für jeden koch.


----------



## Welpi (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> die frage nach maggi ist eine ohrfeige für jeden koch.


Ok....Sojasooss tuts auch [emoji16]


----------



## bombe20 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ok....Sojasooss tuts auch [emoji16]


auch wieder wahr. :m


----------



## wobbler68 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Hallo

1ellkartoffeln/Backkartoffel mit Quark(Eigelb,Kümmel,Salz ,Pfeffer,Zwiebeln,Essig,Zitrone,Öl) 



2:Königsberger Klöße mit Salzkartoffeln

3:Mehlklöße dazu Sauerkraut oder anderes Kraut mit Braten oder Gulasch

4:Fisch |supergri

Gemein jetzt hab ich    

 



@bombe20
die frage nach maggi ist eine ohrfeige für jeden koch

Und der greift dann nach Sojasoße oder Worcestersoße#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Maggi ist Gewürz wie jede andere Mischung/Soße:
Man muss wissen wofür und wieviel..

Lieblingsessen von einem Freund von mir:
Spiegeleier mit Maggi auf Spinat und Kartoffel..


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Es gibt Sachen, die sind ohne Maggi noch nicht mal was halbes. Das Solei zum Beispiel.


----------



## bombe20 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

da gebe ich euch durchaus recht. auch zum sonntagsfrühstücksei gehört manchmal maggi. wenn man aber den halben tag in der küche steht und evtl. am vortag schon vorbereitet hat und mich der gast am tisch nach maggi fragt, dann bin ich innerlich schon angefressen und frage mich, ob mein gast noch alle latten am zaun hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Ich mags gar nicht auf Eier, aber z. B. kleiner Spritzer an Endiviensalat (aber nur Endivien) - auch einer meiner Lieblingssalate/essen..


----------



## bombe20 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

@thomas
man lernt nie aus!


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Ich mag Maggi schon deswegen, weil in der Kinderzeit immer gemeutert wurde, dass die Suppe ja schon gewürzt sei und man das nicht machen würde. Keiner konnte aber sagen, warum diese verruchte Substanz dann überhaupt im Hause war und obendrein auch noch auf dem Tisch stand! :m

Das Umami der Kindheit! #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @thomas
> man lernt nie aus!



:m:m:m

Aber hier Lieblingsessen.

Allgemeiner Genuss hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das kannte ich auch noch nicht - mit Zwiebel und Äpfel ja, mit Kompott nicht.



Datt wundert mich jetzt aber wirklich


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Auch ein Genie ist nicht vollkommen, sondern nur genial ...
:g:g:g


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich mag Maggi schon deswegen, weil in der Kinderzeit immer gemeutert wurde, dass die Suppe ja schon gewürzt sei und man das nicht machen würde. Keiner konnte aber sagen, warum diese verruchte Substanz dann überhaupt im Hause war und obendrein auch noch auf dem Tisch stand! :m
> 
> Das Umami der Kindheit! #6#6#6


#6

Lieblingsessen- Hühnersuppe mit :m die ersten bülders.

wenn nicht gewünscht bütte löschen , mein thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

bassd scho


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Lieblingsessen ist für mich direkt mit der Küche meiner Großmutter verbunden,  und damit viel weniger fleischlastig, aber wenn ich die Zeit habe und daran denke.........

Leider viel zu selten.

Fingernudeln, schön resch  mit einer Obstsuppe
Kartoffelstrudel mit Apfelfüllung und Vanillesauce 
Frikadellen mit warmem  Kartoffelsalat
Schweinsbraten mit Reibeknödel  
Krautwickel
Rohrnudeln mit Kirschfüllung
Dampfnudeln
Auszogene
Bayrisch Kraut

Danke Thomas,  zum Glück hab ich schon gegessen|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Testudo schrieb:


> Danke Thomas,  zum Glück hab ich schon gegessen|uhoh:


:q:q:q:q
Findernudel = Schupfnudel = Bubaschbidsle?

Krautschupfnudel mit viiiiel Schbeggwürfele - nägschdes Lieblingsessen von mir


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q
> findernudel = schupfnudel = bubaschbidsle?
> 
> Krautschupfnudel mit viiiiel schbeggwürfele - nägschdes lieblingsessen von mir



#6 #6  #6


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Findernudel = Schupfnudel = Bubaschbidsle?



*Bankerl*... mit Äpfekoch! #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Andal schrieb:


> *Bankerl*... mit Äpfekoch! #6



Mit feiner Nelkennote


----------



## Minimax (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Natürlich Immer das was man grad nicht hat..Ich bin Westfale in Berlin..

 und daher: Panhas! Panhas, innen schön weich und aussen mit ner knusprigen Kruste! Und Möpkenbrot! Mit Speck drinne, oh Götter, was was vermiss ich dass. Dazu Katoffeln, egal wie, und Apfelmus.


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Döner :m


----------



## bombe20 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

tote oma mit sauerkraut, kohlsuppe, kartoffelsuppe, grüne bohnensuppe oder grüne bohnen mit zwiebeln und speck als beilage, bratkartoffeln...


----------



## jobo61 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Ein frischer halber Saukopf gekocht . Der muss aber noch schlachtwarm gewesen sein , mit frischem Roggenbrot und Sauerkraut und eine warme Blutwurst dazu


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

rustikal - gefällt mir


----------



## winne77 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Ein frischer halber Saukopf gekocht . Der muss aber noch schlachtwarm gewesen sein , mit frischem Roggenbrot und Sauerkraut und eine warme Blutwurst dazu




Boah, frischer Kesselspeck mit Zwiebeln und die Würste frisch aus dem Kessel :vik:
So wie früher wo man noch das eigene Schwein geschlachtet hat.

Und wenn die Nachbarn geschlachtet ham haste da immer geholfen und hast dafür 2 Tage nch Schnaps und Zwiebeln gestunken |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



winne77 schrieb:


> und hast dafür 2 Tage nch Schnaps und Zwiebeln gestunken |supergri


Ehrlicher als Chanel No5
:g:g:g


----------



## DrDosenbier (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Bekennender Eintopffreak. Egal ob Stew, Ministrone, orientalisch oder klassisch....Hauptsache reichhaltig und deftig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Sich diesen Thread durchzulesen wenn man Hunger hat grenzt an Selbstgeißelung


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

jepp - wir machen euch fertig ;-))))


----------



## wusel345 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Grünkohl nach Art meiner Oma (Gott habe sie selig) mit ausgelassenem Speck sowie gebratenem Kassler als Beilage, alternativ Mettenden oder Frikadellen.

Ein anderes, aber göttliches Nachkriegsessen: Eisberg- oder Endiviensalat untereinander, ebenfalls mit ausgel. Speck, leicht säuerlich mit gebratenem Kassler.

Ich könnte mich in beidem reinlegen.  Zum Glück habe ich die Rezepte und koche sie mehrmals im Jahr nach.


----------



## DrDosenbier (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Grünkohl nach Art meiner Oma (Gott habe sie selig) mit ausgelassenem Speck sowie gebratenem Kassler als Beilage, alternativ Mettenden oder Frikadellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Oh Gott mir fällt da gerade Stippgrütze ein...:k|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Spannend!
Kannt ich auch noch nicht..

Dass das ein Lieblingsessen sein kann, ist aber klar...


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Bei Kraut und Kohl gibts auch nix, was ich nicht mag. Außer vielleicht Wirsching, wenn er auf neumodern gemacht wird. So einmal über den Ofen geschmissen und mit Sahne. Wirsching ist am besten á la Oma - mit Schmalz, einer Einbrenn und einmal aufgewärmt. 

Oder ein Paradeiserkraut zum gebratenen Kotelett und Röstkartofferln - Krautwickerl aus dem Ofen, mit Krusterl, Kartoffelbrei und Soße - irischen Colecannon zum Sirloinsteak - gebratene Kohlsprossen mit Speck und Zwiebeln auf Bandnudeln - oder einen Krautsalat mit Grammeln als Beilage zur Schweinshax'n ... mit Kraut im Haus ist man einfach nicht aufgeschmissen! |wavey:


----------



## DrDosenbier (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Oh ja.. was auch total genial ist sind Krautwickel aus vergorenen Kohl. Beim türkischen Gemüseladen bekommt man im Frühjahr ganze Köpfe, quasi Sauerkraut am Stück! Der absolute Kohlhammer ist auch koreanisches Kimchi. Superleicht selbst zumachen und echt lecker. Allerdings muss man auch den extremen Geruch mögen. (Angeblich riecht man das Zeug schon beim Anflug auf Seoul)


----------



## Pinocio (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Saure Kutteln mit Bratkartoffeln
Sauerbraten (Pferd) mit Spätzle und Rotkraut
Linsen mit Spätzle und Saiten
Kalbsleber mit Apfel und Zwiebel
Maultaschen mit Ei

Oke das reicht...man sieht auch direkt woher ich komme


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Der absolute Kohlhammer ist auch koreanisches Kimchi. Superleicht selbst zumachen und echt lecker. Allerdings muss man auch den extremen Geruch mögen. (Angeblich riecht man das Zeug schon beim Anflug auf Seoul)



Hab mal in einer Reportage gesehen, dass der Duft selbst den Koreanern zu viel ist. In den traditionellen Dörfern gibt es etwas abseits einen eigenen, von einer Mauer begrenzten Bezirk, wo die Krauttöpfe vor sich hinstinken.


----------



## Pinocio (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Oh mir fällt noch ein Schweinefüße mit Zwiebel-Rotweinsoße (3h gekocht) und gestampften Kartoffeln mit Rosenkohl....
Gerade bei dem Wetter, DAS Essen.
Schweinebauch mit selbstgemachtem (Ofen-)Sauerkraut auch ziemlich geil.

Kann nur empfehlen sich einen Krauttopf anzuschaffen und einmal im Jahr das Ding zu füllen. Deutlich besser als das gekaufte, natürlich einen Hobel vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Wenn ihr mit Füßen kommt werf ich mal ausgekochten Kaninchenkopp in den Raum. Klingt etwas bestialisch, aber das Fleisch fällt dann schon fast ab und zergeht auf der Zunge. Schmeckt sowas von geil...Die Brühe, die dann übrig bleibt, schmeckt auch genial. Man kann wirklich fast alles verwerten, weggeschmissen wird bei uns fast nichts. Wurde mir so beigebracht und wird auch so fortgeführt.

Muss nur immer aufpassen wenns mal wieder Köppe gibt, dass mir nicht alles weggefressen wird...

Oder auch wenns Hecht gibt. Kopf und Flossen, bzw was übrig bleibt abgesehen vom Filet, kommt schön in nen Topf und da wird ne richtig geile Fischsuppe draus. Gerade im Winter einfach nur geil. Natürlich verfeinert mit Kräutern, Gewürzen, frischem Gemüse etc. Muss man halt nur aufpassen mit, man will ja auch etwas Fischgeschmack haben.

 Es gibt unzählige Gerichte die super sind. Lieblingsessen gibts bei mir in dem Sinne gar nicht.


----------



## banzinator (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Hab mich das letzte mal im Polenurlaub total in Piroggen verliebt. Nur mit Butter und Zwiebeln :m:m:m


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Spaghetti Bolognese mit ordentlich Parmesan drauf.
Könnt ich in allen Lebenslagen.....|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



banzinator schrieb:


> Hab mich das letzte mal im Polenurlaub total in Piroggen verliebt. Nur mit Butter und Zwiebeln :m:m:m


Da fällt mir doch gleich das Original aus dem Schwabenland ein, auch Lieblingsessen von mir:
Maultaschen!
Mit Ei und Zwiebel geröstet und mit Kartoffelsalat..


----------



## banzinator (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Nana Thomas. Ob das Original wirklich aus Schwaben kommt


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Spaghetti Bolognese mit ordentlich Parmesan drauf.
> |bla:



Genauso wie ich.:q


----------



## chester (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Pasta!

48 h Bolognese, Cacio e Pepe, all'amatriciana, Carbonare teutonia 

Und geschmorte Ochsenbacken mit Barolo

Krustenbraten mit Kraut und Brotplätzchen, gerne mit Biersauce (Hövels)

Oder die guten westfälischen Sachen, mit Blut, "Schlachtresten" und Getreideproduken - qualitativ wohl unerreicht: Panhas, Grützwurst, Möpkenbrot


----------



## honeybee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Lieblingsessen....gibt es so ein paar

Rindersteak Englisch (Medium geht auch noch)
Gulasch (vom Rind) und Nudeln
Rouladen, Klöße und Rotkraut
Schaf, Klöße und Speckbohnen (alternativ Ziege)
Linseneintopf mit Kasslerfleisch (davon viel)
Grüner Bohneneintopf mit Schaffleisch

Reicht erstmal, oder?


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Reicht erstmal, oder?




ökonomischer wäre, ihr würdet nur das posten, was ihr NICHT esst.

ist ja die reinste allesfresser-liste :vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

wir sind ja auch Allesfresser
nur Du ernährst dich ausschließlich von Kning. aber mit ohne Schbädsle


----------



## angler1996 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Jose schrieb:


> ökonomischer wäre, ihr würdet nur das posten, was ihr NICHT esst.
> 
> ist ja die reinste allesfresser-liste :vik:


 
 kann man zusammen fassen:q
 Fast alles, was beim Pfiff nicht auf dem Baum ist -kann man essen#h


----------



## honeybee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wir sind ja auch Allesfresser
> nur Du ernährst dich ausschließlich von Kning. aber mit ohne Schbädsle



:m:m:m


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

so ein Mastercut 600-800g da werden die Knie weich, in der Not auch ein T-Bone oder Rib Eye schön blutig und dazu ne Backkartoffel mit Sour Creme und einen lecker Rotwein

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Lammleber mit Zwiebeln, Apfelscheiben, Rosmarin u. Salbei. Dazu Kartoffelstampf.
Oder statt Leber, gebratene Blut und Leberwurst


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wir sind ja auch Allesfresser
> nur Du ernährst dich ausschließlich von Kning. aber mit ohne Schbädsle




alles lüge :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Jose schrieb:


> alles lüge :m



recht hatter - nirgends Schbädsle ;-))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

ach Jose, das sind doch nur ein paar Alibifotos.
Obwohl, ein ordentliches Häschen ist schon was feines


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> recht hatter - nirgends Schbädsle ;-))))




stümmd |rolleyes


----------



## Seifert (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Chili con carne -mit viel carne,aber selbst gemacht,

Grünkohl,z.B. auch mit Gänsekeulen und

Graubrot,Schmalz,Harzer Käse und viel Zwiebeln.
Wichtig: passende Getränke!!


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Auffallend, sehr positiv auffallend ist, das Salat und anderes Grünzeug bei uns Anglern das ist, was es sein sollte. Eine Beilage! :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Salat Nizza geht aber auch als Hauptspeise 
 Frisches Baguette dazu, schmeckt super.


----------



## wobbler123 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Forellenfilet gebeizt mit Orangenzesten und Dill, dazu selbstgemachter Dijon-Honig-Dill Senf und Baguette. Gerade liegt noch ein mit Orange  Kardamon gebeiztes Filet im Kühlschrank soll auch sehr gut schmecken. Bin gespannt! 
Zanderfilet auf Wurzelgemüse mit Salz und Butter manchmal noch mit einem Schuss Verjus. 
Forelle klassisch mehliert in Butter gebraten mit Petersilienkartoffeln.
Frischkäse mit gerächertem Saibling und Kräutern als Brotaufstrich.
Schweinelende mariniert mit Olivenöl, Rosmarin, Knoblauch. Dazu Schwammerlsosse mit Preiselbeeren und Spätzle und Beilagensalat.
Entrekote und sämtliche Steaksorten nur mit Salz gewürzt! 
Rindsroulladen mit Klößen und Blaukraut. 
Thaicurry mit Fisch oder Hähnchen.
Gänsebraten mit Klößen.
Und noch vieles mehr


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Hallo,

ich wusste gar nicht, dass es außerhalb Frankens geniessbares Brot gibt? #c

duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## Welpi (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wusste gar nicht, dass es außerhalb Frankens geniessbares Brot gibt? #c
> 
> ...



Ah, Du meinst das fränkische Zwergenbrot? :q


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ah, Du meinst das fränkische Zwergenbrot? :q



Hallo, 

das kenne ich nicht, ein gestandener fränkischer Bauernlaib hat 4 Kilo.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wusste gar nicht, dass es außerhalb Frankens geniessbares Brot gibt? #c
> 
> ...



Doch. Aber nur wenn man nicht nach Westen und Nordwesten blickt.


----------



## Welpi (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kenne ich nicht, ein gestandener fränkischer Bauernlaib hat 4 Kilo.
> 
> ...



Nicht in der Grösse, sondern in der Haptik:

http://www.thediscworld.de/index.php/Zwergenbrot

|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Andal schrieb:


> Auffallend, sehr positiv auffallend ist, das Salat und anderes Grünzeug bei uns Anglern das ist, was es sein sollte. Eine Beilage! :vik:


Kartoffelsalat wie gesagt, eines meiner* Lieblingsessen *
 (Thema hier.-)) ) (fast) egal wasses dazu gibt..


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*


Kabeljau gedünstet
2,5+ kg wildfang-wolfsbarsch auf höllenholzkohlgrill
muscheln
gekochte garnelen


ziegenschulter
täubchen
kning


pü mit hackstipp
rievkooche
pfannkuchen mit quark
frische brötchen mit coca cola


käsekuchen
weihnachtsstollen
so, reicht das zum mitspielen? |rolleyes


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> 1. Leber mit Kartoffelpüre´ und Apfelkompott


 Meine Mutter hat zur Leber auch gerne gebratene Bananen und Schmorzwiebeln gereicht. Klingt komisch - schmeckt lecker!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Andal schrieb:


> Auffallend, sehr positiv auffallend ist, das Salat und anderes Grünzeug bei uns Anglern das ist, was es sein sollte. Eine Beilage! :vik:



Ohne Quatsch: Ich habe einen Kollegen, der ist Jäger mit eigenem Revier und hat bisher dieses Jahr knapp 50 Schweine geschossen. Und er ist Vegetarier |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

so ne Verschwendung,,,,,,


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ohne Quatsch: Ich habe einen Kollegen, der ist Jäger mit eigenem Revier und hat bisher dieses Jahr knapp 50 Schweine geschossen. Und er ist Vegetarier |bigeyes





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> so ne Verschwendung,,,,,,



Bleibt mehr für die Kenner!


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

In meinem Top Ten Ranking sind auf jeden Fall noch Barbarie Ente und geschmorte Kalbs- und Ochsenbäckchen dabei.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Finde die frage schwer...

Pelmeni, Beljashi, Borschtsch, Plov von der Familie meines Vaters
Grüne Soße mit Leinöl, Weggewerch nach Bürgermeisterart mit Salzkartoffeln und Gürkchen, Blumenkohlsuppe aus der Familie meiner Mutter 
Rindersteak - blutig, Fisch im Bierteig, chili con carne... von sonst wo


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

GRILL-Hähnchen |rolleyes
Rindersteaks
Schmorgerichte, wie z.B. Schweinebäckchen (vorzugsweise aus dem Dutch)
Hähnchen-Cordon bleu
Pizza
fränkische Schäufele
selbst geräucherter Lachs

... und noch vieles mehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

und dann noch so schlank - FIES!!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und dann noch so schlank - FIES!!



Das isst er ja nicht alleine.


----------



## bw1 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Ganz weit vorne:

 Ente
 Kasslerbraten mit 50 % Fettanteil
 Brataal


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



bw1 schrieb:


> Ganz weit vorne:
> 
> Ente
> Kasslerbraten mit 50 % Fettanteil
> Brataal



Hehe, da liegen wir ja voll auf einer Welllänge.:m

Genau so würde ich meine Lieblingsspeisen auch auflisten und die Ente schön vollgestopft mit Backpflaumen und Äpfel.


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Oh ja.. was auch total genial ist sind Krautwickel aus vergorenen Kohl. Beim türkischen Gemüseladen bekommt man im Frühjahr ganze Köpfe, quasi Sauerkraut am Stück! Der absolute Kohlhammer ist auch koreanisches Kimchi. Superleicht selbst zumachen und echt lecker. Allerdings muss man auch den extremen Geruch mögen. (Angeblich riecht man das Zeug schon beim Anflug auf Seoul)



Würdest du das Rezept für Kim Chi wohl preisgeben?
Hatte seinerzeit einen Koreaner als Arbeitskollegen.
Seine Frau, auch Koreanerin, machte das Kim Chi selber.
Hat mir sehr gut geschmeckt, von stinken nichts gerochen.|kopfkrat
Esse gern Knoblauch.

#h


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Ganz oben stehen bei mir auch Muscheln rheinische Acht.. Meine Variante sieht allerdings eine wirklich gehaltvolle geile Gemüsebrühe vor, allein schon der Duft bei der Zubereitung... :kUnd das Vorrecht des Kochs den Kochwein ausgiebig zu probieren ist auch nicht zu verachten!
 Fällt mir deshalb ein, weil die besagte Brühe grade bei mir auf dem Herd blubbert und gleich bereit ist für die lieben Muscheln!:m


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Stimmt Muscheln sind vorne dabei. Und alles mit  knuspriger Schwarte. Und Eisbein mit Erbspüree


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



zokker schrieb:


> Genau so würde ich meine Lieblingsspeisen auch auflisten und die Ente schön vollgestopft mit Backpflaumen und Äpfel.


Semmelknödelfüllung mit der Innereien wär mir lieber - dann aber auch Lieblingsessen!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Krustenbraten so richtig knackig, dazu handgemachte Schbädsle ond Grombierasalat|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

ach gugg - Landsmann????


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Pelmeni, Beljashi, Borschtsch, Plov von der Familie meines Vaters
> Grüne Soße mit Leinöl, Weggewerch nach Bürgermeisterart mit Salzkartoffeln und Gürkchen, Blumenkohlsuppe aus der Familie meiner Mutter
> Rindersteak - blutig, Fisch im Bierteig, chili con carne... von sonst wo





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt Muscheln sind vorne dabei. Und alles mit knuspriger Schwarte. Und Eisbein mit Erbspüree


 
 Also, wie im Stammtischthread geschrieben, die Idee für einen anglerischen Kurzbesuch in Hessen gefällt mir immer besser. Ich würde auch meine eigene Serviette mitbringen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, wie im Stammtischthread geschrieben, die Idee für einen anglerischen Kurzbesuch in Hessen gefällt mir immer besser. Ich würde auch meine eigene Serviette mitbringen...


Ahle Worscht (Nordhessen!)


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

oops, unbedingter nachtrag:
Cous Cous Royale wie seinerzeit im quartier latin

war etwa so, nur üppiger


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Jose schrieb:


> Cous Cous Royale



 War mir unbekannt, habs recherchiert:
 Donnerwetter, was für ein Schmaus! 
 In meinem Supermarkt verkaufen sie inzwischen "Würstchen nach Merguez-Art"; Schweinswürstel grob mit Anis#t


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ach gugg - Landsmann????




jep
geb aus Tbg. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Kennsch Krumme Brücke? 
Hab ich auch mal gearbeitet


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Bis zur 2. Seite sah die Speisekarte noch gut aus...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Klar kenn ich die Krumme Brücke, ebenso den Bären und ich durfte sogar als alt eingesessener Tübinger damals in den Schwanen und am Stammtisch sitzen:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*



Franky schrieb:


> Bis zur 2. Seite sah die Speisekarte noch gut aus...


20, 25 Jahre her ;-) 
Ich bin da unschuldig für die jetzige...

Da lernte ich aber studentische Aushilfen nicht zu schätzen....

Mit der Hand am Arm arbeiten, da habens die überwiegend geisteswissenschaftlich geprägten Tübinger Studenten net so gehabt..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lieblingsessen*

Bin, leider, seit ca. 17 Jahren aus Tbg. weg, weis da jetzt ist kann ich nicht sagen. War noch zu Zeiten von Elaba, Tangente Night und Tangente Schor.

Lieblingsessen auch
Mauldascha egal ob in Brühe oder angebraten mit Ei aber defintiv selbst gemacht (gewickelt und nicht zusammengepappt wie Raviolie)


----------

